# Baby is here



## clashann (Jan 18, 2012)

Well my induction didn't exactly go to plan. I went in on the 3rd only to go home that evening as there were a lack of special care beds, I was then re-admitted on the 5th and the induction started with a 24 hour pessary.

On the 6th my waters were due to be broken but yet again there was a lack of special care beds so I was sent to a different hospital. I didn't get to the new hospital until 9.30pm so my waters were due to be broken the following morning. After a few delays, I finally made it onto the labour ward where my waters were broken and drips set up for the induction.

A few hours on and there was a lack of progress even though I was contracting well, the midwife wanted to monitor the baby more efficently so wanted to place a monitor on her skull, unfortunatly it was discovered that baby was coming arm first, a consultant was called who tried to push her arm back in  which failed so I was rushed to theatre for an emergency c section. 

We were warned beforehand that her arm could be fractured or shoulder dislocated but thankfully she only suffered bruising..........so finally Evie arrived at 12.05am on the 8th Jan weighing 7lb 9oz


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Thanks for the update clashann  Welcome to the world Evie, what a beauty! Congratulations to you all!  Now the hard work begins!


----------



## cazscot (Jan 18, 2012)

I am sorry that you were messed about, but congratulations Evie is gorgeous  x


----------



## FM001 (Jan 18, 2012)

What a beautiful baby - congratulations


----------



## margie (Jan 18, 2012)

Congratulations on the adorable Evie.


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh thanks for sharing your story Ann wow
Welcome to the world Evie


----------



## shirl (Jan 18, 2012)

Congratulations. What a little cutie, welcome into the world Evie. 


Shirl


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 18, 2012)

What a little cutie


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 18, 2012)

clashann said:


> Well my induction didn't exactly go to plan. I went in on the 3rd only to go home that evening as there were a lack of special care beds, I was then re-admitted on the 5th and the induction started with a 24 hour pessary.
> 
> On the 6th my waters were due to be broken but yet again there was a lack of special care beds so I was sent to a different hospital. I didn't get to the new hospital until 9.30pm so my waters were due to be broken the following morning. After a few delays, I finally made it onto the labour ward where my waters were broken and drips set up for the induction.
> 
> ...



Congratulations and best wishes, what a gorgeous baby Evie is, you must be so proud. Sheena


----------



## rachelha (Jan 18, 2012)

She is just gorgeous, congratulations


----------



## KateR (Jan 18, 2012)

What a beautiful little girl. Congratulations Ann.


----------



## topcat123 (Jan 18, 2012)

sssoooo cute congratulations


----------



## HappyHelen (Jan 18, 2012)

Many congratulations! Hope you are all well. H x


----------



## trophywench (Jan 18, 2012)

What a gorgeous baby! 

Congratulations on making that bit of perfection, you two!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Ann,

Congratulations on the birth of your new baby girl Evie! She's beautiful. And just wanted to mention 7lb 9oz was the weight of my son, he'll be 21 in August!

_Gill_


----------



## Monkey (Jan 19, 2012)

Aw, she's yummy. Welcome, Evie!


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 19, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous, well done you!  Welcome to the world Evie.
Tina


----------



## clashann (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone  , it was an ordeal and I'm glad its all over lol, definately no more though, I'm just glad Evie made it here safe and 3 girls are enough


----------



## teapot8910 (Jan 19, 2012)

Congratulations, she is beautiful!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow shes beautiful. 

Sounded like you had a horrid time.

But you did it and you are both fine, so well done you xx


----------



## lauraw1983 (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh wow, she is just gorgeous, well done! x


----------



## grahams mum (Feb 8, 2012)

she is beautiful!!!!


----------



## fencesitter (Feb 8, 2012)

what a lovely little girl!! Congratulations


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 11, 2012)

Congratulations and well done! x


----------



## Monkey (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations - well done!


----------



## traceycat (Mar 12, 2012)

congratulations


----------

